# Ipod/iPhone Software apps



## raulsocal (Sep 15, 2011)

In this message i wanted to let know all the people that there are amazing timers around the appstore, just searching "timer" or "cube". Each one is different, from the least good ones that dont even save the records, some that save them but dont make averages and that stuff (all those are free normally) to some that let you choose between different puzzles, making scrambles, averages and that they take off the best and worst times. 
The only problem with the bests ones is that the srambles are not really long and sometimes are quite easy.
The rankingin the timers would be:
1-iCubeTimer (the best for this no doubt)
(i dont want to put more because the other good ones are really similar)

There is other thing that could be a type of software are the apps that have all the algorithms, some of the algs are not really fast, however if you take some of the apps you can take the algs from the differents you have to get the best ones for you.
The ranking for those apps:
1- Cube Algorithms Pro
2- Badmephisto
3- Cube App

For entretaining, Rubik's Cube official app!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 15, 2011)

Not to sound narcissistic, but iCubeTimer is hardly the best timer... and nothing is really similar to it at all. Perhaps you should try another one, maybe even iiTimer


----------



## cubernya (Sep 15, 2011)

I without a doubt prefer iiTimer over iCubeTimer


----------



## raulsocal (Sep 15, 2011)

I tried... dont like the features... but it is really good. I think that it would be between those two that i would decide to buy the iiTimer...


----------



## Nik Klassen (Oct 8, 2011)

I know I'm reviving an older post but I am in the process of developing a $0.99 cube/speed stack timer app. The reason I want to do this is a want to put in all the features of a $2 or $3 app without making you pay more. But I want people's opinions on what to put in it, most importantly how you want results to be saved. I will do my best to make this app the best it can be. Also I want to keep the UI less cluttered, unlike iCubeTimer.


----------



## StuartBerry (Nov 3, 2011)

Not tried iCubeTimer yet, but would definitely going to try this out, hope will be easily available on SpeedCubing Timer of App store!!


----------

